# Landing a Summerstock Job



## Footer

If you are in college and are looking for a summer job this is a must read: Landing a Summerstock Job - ControlBooth

My wife and I (more her then I) wrote it. We are both veterans of 5 different summerstock theatres from small 300 seat theatres with no money to 2,000 seat half million dollar productions. 

If you have not considered summerstock, please do. Nothing helped me more then my summerstock experience when I got out of college. So, take a read and start sending out those resume's! Many theatres will have their staff hired by March or April. Many are posting jobs as we speak! 

Feel free to comment on this thread with any other advice for the summerstock virgin.


----------



## derekleffew

Very good article, MrsFooter. Very good advice, Footer.

Here's my "magic formula" for the theatre college student:
First summer: summer theatre program at your college (if it has one; many are being eliminated).
Then: 
One summer at a theme park. Disney, Busch Gardens, Cedar Fair, Great America, etc.
One summer at a repertory company (these too are becoming extinct).
One summer at a Shakespeare or other arts festival. I recently mentioned Jacob's Pillow and Spoleto in another thread.
One summer at a R&R shop coiling cable. PRG, Upstaging, Epic, etc.
One summer at a manufacturer or vendor, etc.
One summer at a lighting or architectural consulting firm.

Yes, I know that's too many summers. Better to have too many options than too few. The goal is to get away from your high school/college and see what's going on in the industry and how you might fit into it; meet new people; learn new ways of doing things. None pay great, some pay okay, a few not at all. But who decided to go into this crazy business, anyway?


----------



## Dreadpoet

Good article. "the resume, cover letter and portfolio tell a possible employer what is right with you....in the interview they are looking for what is wrong with you." words of wisdom I hand to students heading into corporate America. cynical but true.


----------



## Melissaann2658

derekleffew said:


> Very good article, MrsFooter. Very good advice, Footer.
> 
> Here's my "magic formula" for the theatre college student:
> First summer: summer theatre program at your college (if it has one; many are being eliminated).
> Then:
> One summer at a theme park. Disney, Busch Gardens, Cedar Fair, Great America, etc.
> One summer at a repertory company (these too are becoming extinct).
> One summer at a Shakespeare or other arts festival. I recently mentioned Jacob's Pillow and Spoleto in another thread.
> One summer at a R&R shop coiling cable. PRG, Upstaging, Epic, etc.
> One summer at a manufacturer or vendor, etc.
> One summer at a lighting or architectural consulting firm.
> 
> Yes, I know that's too many summers. Better to have too many options than too few. The goal is to get away from your high school/college and see what's going on in the industry and how you might fit into it; meet new people; learn new ways of doing things. None pay great, some pay okay, a few not at all. But who decided to go into this crazy business, anyway?


I love this "magical formula" lol! I worked at six flags in high school as a lighting tech, then i did a small summerstock at Uconn (not my college but a college) this past summer i did Santa Fe Opera (5 show rotating rep). I agree this process has worked out quite well for me! Kind of a young in the business stupid question, what does "R&R" stand for? and do you have any other recommended summerstocks to look into?


----------



## derekleffew

"R&R" = Rock & Roll
http://www.cengage.com/resource_upl...495898074/24674/summer_theatre_companies.html


----------



## Aedyn Raven

My biggest problem I find with this process is finding places to send my resume. The usual job searching websites like Indeed don't seem very useful for finding season work in the entertainment industry. Does anyone know any good websites for finding repertory theaters/equipment vendors/anywhere that hires for summer jobs? Anyone have a list of places (preferably in the southeast)?


----------



## Colin

Aedyn Raven said:


> My biggest problem I find with this process is finding places to send my resume. The usual job searching websites like Indeed don't seem very useful for finding season work in the entertainment industry. Does anyone know any good websites for finding repertory theaters/equipment vendors/anywhere that hires for summer jobs? Anyone have a list of places (preferably in the southeast)?



http://offstagejobs.com

https://www.setc.org/theatre-jobs/


----------



## porkchop

Aedyn Raven said:


> My biggest problem I find with this process is finding places to send my resume. The usual job searching websites like Indeed don't seem very useful for finding season work in the entertainment industry. Does anyone know any good websites for finding repertory theaters/equipment vendors/anywhere that hires for summer jobs? Anyone have a list of places (preferably in the southeast)?



Since we're a little late in the year for you to catch this summerstock season you might consider attending a USITT event next year.


----------

